# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Defaced

## trendy

Χτες το βράδυ κατά τις 4:30 όλες οι σελίδες μας έγιναν defaced. Έριξα το server μέχρι να βρούμε τι ακριβώς έγινε. Επ' ευκαιρία θα κάνουμε και μερικές αλλαγές που θέλαμε, αλλά όλο το αναβάλαμε. 
Δυστυχώς το συμβάν έγινε σε περίοδο που είμαστε εκτός Ηρακλείου οι περισσότεροι, οπότε η επαναφορά και αποκατάσταση της λειτουργίας αναμένεται να αργήσει λιγάκι.
Απ'ότι ενημερώθηκα η βάση δεν έχει πειραχτεί.

----------


## papashark

Καλή δύναμη, συμβαίνουν αυτά ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Whow κρίμα, καλή ευκαιρία πάντως να ξαναφτιαχτεί η σελίδα καλύτερη  ::

----------


## drf

υπάρχει κανένα screenshot?  ::

----------


## trendy

Όχι κ.επίτιμε.
Αλλά από μια κουβέντα που είχαμε με τον Mernion μάλλον ήταν πρόβλημα με το phpbb.
Η σελίδα έλεγε κάτι του στυλ: "NeverEverNoSanity WebWorm Generation" και "This site is defaced!!!"

----------


## xaotikos

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10629

----------


## pvas

Να περνάμε και κανένα update που και που  ::

----------


## trendy

Το φόρουμ (αρχικά) έχει επανέλθει.

----------

